

Julia Map - abraham
http://juliamap.googlelabs.com/

======
abraham
"Julia sets are fractals that were studied by the French mathematician Gaston
Julia in the early 1920s. Fifty years later, Benoît Mandelbrot studied the set
z2 − c and popularized it by generating the first computer visualisation.
Generating these images requires heavy computation resources. Modern browsers
have optimized JavaScript execution up to the point where it is now possible
to render in a browser fractals like Julia sets almost instantly.

Julia Map uses Google Maps API, and HTML 5 Canvas to render the images. It
will let you browse these fractals in an interactive manner. We hope you will
enjoy exploring the different Julia sets, and share the URLs of the most
artistic images you discovered."

[http://www.googlelabs.com/show_details?app_key=agtnbGFiczIwL...](http://www.googlelabs.com/show_details?app_key=agtnbGFiczIwLXd3d3IVCxIMTGFic0FwcE1vZGVsGPmPuwIM)

